# curing or ink problem?



## pridecitytees (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi, new to the whole screen printing process so any info would greatly help. 

I'm using white plastisol ink that I bought from a local supply company in philadelphia and I'm printing on a black shirt.

I did two passes and then flash dryed for 30 seconds, did another two passes and then cured for a minute. The ink drys to touch but when I pull on the shirt it becomes cracked. Am I not curing long enough or is the ink an issue?

P.S. The ink is very thick. It looks thicker then videos I've seen on the web for screen printing. On the videos people can flood the screen very easily, with this ink its kind of hard.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

Well, be sure to stir up the ink very good to help it thin up a bit. The more you mix it the easier it gets to print it. But you may have to add some curable reducer to help it get to a nice workable ink. I think you're over flashing. 30 seconds to flash seems too long. Try a thinner initial coat. One pass then flash just enough so it doesn't transfer ink to your finger, but no longer than that. Let it cool a bit before the next pass. Do not try to do the final cure on your press platen. You will just end up warping it. I'm guessing you are curing with your flash too? If so, set up another little table for that.


----------



## pridecitytees (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks Bill, I will try that and see how it works. And yes, you guessed right, I am using the same unit to flash and cure. I hope this helps!

Take care


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

Let us know how it goes. Good luck!


----------



## ParrotPrinting (Feb 23, 2015)

If it's cracking then it's undercured


----------



## pridecitytees (Oct 6, 2015)

Hey guys I haven't made it back to the press yet to try out your suggestions but I had another question before I do. If I am just doing a one color print, how should I go about the application process? Do I have to flash after the first pass and then do a second pass and cure or do you just do two passes without a flash and then just cure after the second pass?

I know that for a two color you need to flash I between colors so that they don't bleed into each other but I'm not sure about the need for a flash on just one color. 

Thanks for the help!


----------

